# Do chili rasboras school? Critters for 22 gallong long?



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, All

I'm setting up a 22 gallon super long (36 by 12 by 12). This one's for me, not the school. I've already put Tahitian moon sand in the bottom, which is black. There's a bit of Eco-complete under the sand. I've got lots of plants for it. 

What I'm wondering is, what kind of inhabitants should I put in? I would like to put in some shrimp and some small, fairly shrimp friendly fish that school together. The tank is nice and long and it would be so nice to see fish zipping around together, using the full length of the tank.

I'm wondering if chili rasboras school if they are in a big group? What about cardinals? Any other smallish fish that would hang around together in a group?

I have noticed that pygmy cories like to school and they are adorable, but I think they need a tank with more space. I've got some in my 36 bowfront, which is deeper.

Thank you!
Maureen


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Maureen, they (chillis) shoal very well. I had a school of 6 in a 10 gallon long that always stuck together and swam the span of the tank. I'm sure you'd have nothing but success in that foot print.

Some other great smaller shoaling crits:

Galaxy rasbora / celestial pearl danio (fast buggers)
Otos (don't siwm much but they clean together )
Rummy nose tetras (smaller group would be comfortable in that foot print)

Any species of rasbora would probably enjoy this tank.

HTH


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I've noticed that if you plant too densely and/or have too much decor, the shoaling wont be seen too often. So when you scape, i'd recommend a set up that you keep the really bushy tall plants to one side only, the most travelled by side


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, Martialid10t and Neven. The information is very useful. I'm pretty excited about this tank!

Martialid10t, do you have experience with galaxy rasboras (celestial pearl danios)? I love the way they look but somebody told me that they're hard to keep. What do you think?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Morainy, 

I think I have 16 Chili rasboras in my Ebi? It's hard to find them all because they are so small.I've noticed that they shoal sometimes, but don't form a tight school. They mostly scatter into smaller groups. I usually have a group in the top corner, one shoal in the bottom front and another in the back of the plants. I like them a lot, but I have rarely witnessed any schooling except when I had maybe 9 of them. I guess dense plants and large numbers will reduce the schooling behaviour.

Chili Rasboras aren't shy at all, which is why I like them, but they aren't very active in my small tank. They usually swim in their own areas, but are very feisty during feeding. I hope you have great luck with them in a larger setup. They look great among green plants when the males colour up.

My lampeyes are better shoalers/schoolers, but aren't as colourful.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Martialid10t, do you have experience with galaxy rasboras (celestial pearl danios)? I love the way they look but somebody told me that they're hard to keep. What do you think?


In my own experience they're really low maintenance actually. I have a group of 5 in a 14 gallon running co2 during lights on so even with the ph flactuations they do well. Haven't lost any yet. 

They support a wide range of ph from my readings. 6-8

Had 2 in an edge and they don't do well in smaller tanks (hide lots). Bigger tank with regular feedings will do the trick.

I feed mine a combination of crushed flakes and fbw and they are no longer shy.

Fun to watch but hard to track at times.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you for your help and info, Martialid10t, Atom and Neven!


----------

